# Humminbird Helix 7 mit 2 Gebern nutzen



## Dennis Knoll (15. Juli 2020)

Tach auch,

ich habe das Humminbird Helix 7 CHRIP MEGA SI GPS G3 Echolot und kürzlich davon gelesen, dass man diesen wohl mit zwei Gebern nutzen kann.
Dazu braucht man wohl einen weiteren Geber (XNT-9-20-T) und ein passendes Y-Kabel.

Kann mir jemand mehr dazu sagen, wie das ganze dann am Ende funktioniert?
Und macht eine Montage am Bug-Motor oder eher an der Seite vom Boot (mit Geberstange) Sinn?

Und wie funktioniert dies vor allem beim Echolot? Werden die Bilder der jeweiligen Geber aufgeteilt oder überlagern diese vielleicht sogar?
Bisher tue ich mich schwer, etwas passendes darüber zu im Netz zu finden um mich diesbezüglich zu informieren.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. Juli 2020)

Ruf doch mal hier an,die haben eine Hotline,bei Fragen.






						Startseite Relaunch
					

Riesige Auswahl - Spezialisiert auf Echolote, GPS, Elektromotoren, Schlauchboote, Outdoor Bekleidung, Unterwasserdrohnen uvm. - Trusted Shop Garantie!




					www.echolotzentrum.de


----------



## smithie (20. Juli 2020)

Ruf aber nur an, wenn Du bei denen gekauft hast...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Juli 2020)

smithie schrieb:


> Ruf aber nur an, wenn Du bei denen gekauft hast...


Eben das.
Dort nach Support fragen, wenn ich dort nicht gekauft habe, würde ich auch ein wenig dreist finden.


Stand jetzt habe ich mir den Geber XNT-9-20-T und das passende Y-Kabel geholt.
Ich werde mir dazu wohl noch eine Geberstange holen, die ich dann an der Seite des Boots montiere.

Das ganze soll wohl so aussehen, das ich für die einzelnen Ansichten den jeweiligen Geber auswählen kann.
Bei der 2D Ansicht werde ich dann den neuen Geber mit der niedrigeren Frequenz wählen, um einen größeren Bereich abzudecken und um beim Vertikalen besser zurecht zu kommen.
Für das Sidescan oder Downimaging wird dann der alte Geber verwendet.

Sobald ich meine Erfahrungen damit auf dem Wasser gemacht habe, werde ich sie hier teilen, damit auch andere es nachlesen können.
Schon Schade das es da so wenig Infos zum nachlesen gibt.


----------



## smithie (20. Juli 2020)

Bei mir wollten sie nichtmal wirklich einen neuen Geber für ein nicht bei ihnen gekauftes Gerät verkaufen.
Hatte die Dreistigkeit zu fragen, welchen ich genau im Shop bestellen soll.
Daher mein Kommentar...


----------



## allegoric (7. September 2020)

Meldet euch mal bei "Echolotbilder interpretieren" in Facebook an. Dort werdet ihr mit guten Händlern konfrontiert, die auch noch bessere Preise machen ;-). Dort bin ich zumindest schneller fündig geworden UND man bekommt richtigen Support.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. September 2020)

Dort bin ich angemeldet.

Aber zur oben geschilderten Thematik: Ich durfte jetzt die Sachen zurückschicken, weil das vorgeschlagene Setup überhaupt nicht funktioniert.
Um einen breiten Kegel zu bekommen, bekomme ich nun einen ganz anderen Geber, den ich einfach ersetze. Die anderen Teile wurde zurückgenommen.


----------



## Inni (19. November 2020)

@Dennis Knoll  wie ist hier der Status? Bist du weiter gekommen?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. November 2020)

Inni schrieb:


> @Dennis Knoll  wie ist hier der Status? Bist du weiter gekommen?


Ich habe jetzt einen anderen Geber bekommen, der niedrigere Frequenzen kann aber kein SI/DI unterstützt.
Passend dazu bestelle ich mir vermutlich noch ein weiteres Echolot, welches dann vorne mit niedriger Freuqenz arbeitet und hinten mit SI/DI


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. November 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt einen anderen Geber bekommen, der niedrigere Frequenzen kann aber kein SI/DI unterstützt.
> Passend dazu bestelle ich mir vermutlich noch ein weiteres Echolot, welches dann vorne mit niedriger Freuqenz arbeitet und hinten mit SI/DI



Eben,....angeln mit Stil.


----------

